# Valcareggi:"Sarri andrà al Milan".



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Furio Valcareggi, procuratore sportivo, intervistato da RMC ha parlato del futuro delle panchine delle squadra di Serie A:"Sarri? Andrà al Milan. Per me Allegri si fermerà per una stagione. Alla Juve potrebbe tornare Conte, anche se ad Agnelli piace Mourinho. L'Inter terrà Spalletti".


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Furio Valcareggi, procuratore sportivo, intervistato da RMC ha parlato del futuro delle panchine delle squadra di Serie A:"Sarri? Andrà al Milan. Per me Allegri si fermerà per una stagione. Alla Juve potrebbe tornare Conte, anche se ad Agnelli piace Mourinho. L'Inter terrà Spalletti".



Praticamente ci sono 100 notizie diverse con all'interno altrettante 100 sfaccettature diverse...ogni giorno.
Ormai rassegnamoci a sperare che dal 1° Luglio ci capiti l'allenatore meno peggio possibile e basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Furio Valcareggi, procuratore sportivo, intervistato da RMC ha parlato del futuro delle panchine delle squadra di Serie A:"Sarri? Andrà al Milan. Per me Allegri si fermerà per una stagione. Alla Juve potrebbe tornare Conte, anche se ad Agnelli piace Mourinho. L'Inter terrà Spalletti".



Con il quarto posto in tasca e magari l'EL (può farcela) credo che il bilancio di Sarri al Chelsea sarebbe mica male per esser il primo anno.
Parla benissimo inglese, si trova bene, vince , perchè dovrebbe andar via??
Ho grossi dubbi a riguardo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Maggio 2019)

Mah...a 'sto punto me lo auguro..


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Furio Valcareggi, procuratore sportivo, intervistato da RMC ha parlato del futuro delle panchine delle squadra di Serie A:"Sarri? Andrà al Milan. Per me Allegri si fermerà per una stagione. Alla Juve potrebbe tornare Conte, anche se ad Agnelli piace Mourinho. L'Inter terrà Spalletti".



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Maggio 2019)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Praticamente ci sono 100 notizie diverse con all'interno altrettante 100 sfaccettature diverse...ogni giorno.
> Ormai rassegnamoci a sperare che dal 1° Luglio ci capiti l'allenatore meno peggio possibile e basta.



Mai come quest'anno c'è incertezza sulle panchine delle 4 big italiane. Solo il Napoli rimane con Ancelotti sicuro, se teniamo conto che anche la Lazio ha grosse probabilità di cambiare allenatore. 
Ci sta che nessuno sappia nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con il quarto posto in tasca e magari l'EL (può farcela) credo che il bilancio di Sarri al Chelsea sarebbe mica male per esser il primo anno.
> Parla benissimo inglese, si trova bene, vince , perchè dovrebbe andar via??
> Ho grossi dubbi a riguardo.



Però è anche vero che non piace ai tifosi e nemmeno tanto ai giocatori..potrebbe essere esonerato..ma credo si godrebbe l'anno sabbatico pagato da Abramovich..

Gli auguro di vincere l'EL comunque


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Furio Valcareggi, procuratore sportivo, intervistato da RMC ha parlato del futuro delle panchine delle squadra di Serie A:"Sarri? Andrà al Milan. Per me Allegri si fermerà per una stagione. Alla Juve potrebbe tornare Conte, anche se ad Agnelli piace Mourinho. L'Inter terrà Spalletti".



Magari Maurizio.. Magari..


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Maggio 2019)

A questo punto senza Champions lo spero.


----------



## kipstar (8 Maggio 2019)

Non credo che voglia andarsene.....forse lo vorrebbero mandare via.....ma teniamo presente che al momento hanno il mercato bloccato.....per me resta dov'è anche perché lui vuole restare


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Non credo che voglia andarsene.....forse lo vorrebbero mandare via.....ma teniamo presente che* al momento hanno il mercato bloccato*.....per me resta dov'è anche perché lui vuole restare



Non credo la cosa rigurdi l'ingaggio di un tecnico..in inghilterra Sarri non piace, è assodato..non piace il suo stile il suo modo di porsi..

Per me il Chelsea lo esonera..soprattutto se non vince l'EL


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però è anche vero che non piace ai tifosi e nemmeno tanto ai giocatori..potrebbe essere esonerato..ma credo si godrebbe l'anno sabbatico pagato da Abramovich..
> 
> Gli auguro di vincere l'EL comunque



Torniamo al discorso di giorni fa : visto quanto conta l'immagine nel calcio e non solo nel calcio?
Sarri non piace perchè non si sa porre e presentare.
Sulla qualità del gioco non saprei..... forse palleggia troppo per i gusti inglesi che amano più il gioco verticale che punti sulla gamba.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Torniamo al discorso di giorni fa : visto quanto conta l'immagine nel calcio e non solo nel calcio?
> Sarri non piace perchè non si sa porre e presentare.
> Sulla qualità del gioco non saprei..... forse palleggia troppo per i gusti inglesi che amano più il gioco verticale che punti sulla gamba.



Sarri è un uomo del calcio "povero"..uno che vive ancora quella dell'allenatore come una passione e non solo una professione..
A lui interessa solo il campo...

Gente così ormai si conta sulle mani..dalla sua però ha grande intelligenza..l'aspetto inganna ma Sarri sta nei top allenatori per livello culturale ed intelligenza


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarri è un uomo del calcio "povero"..uno che vive ancora quella dell'allenatore come una passione e non solo una professione..
> A lui interessa solo il campo...
> 
> Gente così ormai si conta sulle mani..dalla sua però ha grande intelligenza..l'aspetto inganna ma Sarri sta nei top allenatori per livello culturale ed intelligenza



Assolutamente. Di campo pochi ne sanno come lui.
Ma inzaghi è figo.
Non vorrei ricordare male ma credo che anche spalletti abbia fatto una fatica cane per venire su per motivi schifosi che non sto qua a ribadire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Maggio 2019)

Magari venisse Sarri, con o senza Champions.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Di campo pochi ne sanno come lui.
> Ma inzaghi è figo.
> Non vorrei ricordare male ma credo che anche spalletti abbia fatto una fatica cane per venire su per motivi schifosi che non sto qua a ribadire.



Spalletti ha iniziato la carriera nel calcio che conta collezionando esoneri ovunque..ed erano anche esoneri abbastanza meritati..c'ha messo un po' a trovare il suo gioco e il suo metodo, poi ha fatto bene un dappertutto centrando quasi sempre gli obbiettivi del club..come dire, ha fatto una roba che si chiama gavetta...cosa sconosciuta ai nostri ex giocatori spediti in panchina


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Di campo pochi ne sanno come lui.
> Ma inzaghi è figo.
> Non vorrei ricordare male ma credo che anche spalletti abbia fatto una fatica cane per venire su per motivi schifosi che non sto qua a ribadire.




Inzaghi figo in qualche universo parallelo, forse.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spalletti ha iniziato la carriera nel calcio che conta collezionando esoneri ovunque..ed erano anche esoneri abbastanza meritati..c'ha messo un po' a trovare il suo gioco e il suo metodo, poi ha fatto bene un dappertutto centrando quasi sempre gli obbiettivi del club..come dire, ha fatto una roba che si chiama gavetta...cosa sconosciuta ai nostri ex giocatori spediti in panchina



Concordo in toto. Basta raccomandati in panchina.


----------



## Igor91 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Furio Valcareggi, procuratore sportivo, intervistato da RMC ha parlato del futuro delle panchine delle squadra di Serie A:"Sarri? Andrà al Milan. Per me Allegri si fermerà per una stagione. Alla Juve potrebbe tornare Conte, anche se ad Agnelli piace Mourinho. L'Inter terrà Spalletti".



Conte o Sarri cambia poco, sono 2 grandi tecnici.bpassare dal nulla a Sarri sarebbe clamoroso... Certo Conte.... è il top.


----------



## PM3 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Furio Valcareggi, procuratore sportivo, intervistato da RMC ha parlato del futuro delle panchine delle squadra di Serie A:"Sarri? Andrà al Milan. Per me Allegri si fermerà per una stagione. Alla Juve potrebbe tornare Conte, anche se ad Agnelli piace Mourinho. L'Inter terrà Spalletti".



Speriamo abbia ragione. 
Sarebbe lo scenario migliore per noi.


----------



## Ema2000 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Furio Valcareggi, procuratore sportivo, intervistato da RMC ha parlato del futuro delle panchine delle squadra di Serie A:"Sarri? Andrà al Milan. Per me Allegri si fermerà per una stagione. Alla Juve potrebbe tornare Conte, anche se ad Agnelli piace Mourinho. L'Inter terrà Spalletti".



Io continuo a sognare uno di questi tre allenatori, Sarri, Gasperini o Conte, 
mi sembrano quelli che danno più certezze.

Gli stranieri non mi convincono perchè in pochi hanno fatto bene in Italia.

Di Francesco o Giampaolo sarebbero comunque un upgrade rispetto a Gattuso, ma mi deluderebbero lo stesso.


----------



## kipstar (8 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non credo la cosa rigurdi l'ingaggio di un tecnico..in inghilterra Sarri non piace, è assodato..non piace il suo stile il suo modo di porsi..
> 
> Per me il Chelsea lo esonera..soprattutto se non vince l'EL



credo che difficilmente un allenatore di livello vada in una squadra con il mercato bloccato.....senza la possibilità di cambiare qualche pedina......finchè ci sarà questo stallo credo che l'esonero non sia così scontato.....


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi figo in qualche universo parallelo, forse.
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo in toto. Basta raccomandati in panchina.



Inzaghi figo. 
Capace non di certo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Inzaghi figo.
> Capace non di certo.



Per me non è manco figo, onestamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me non è manco figo, onestamente.



Ma guarda che per figo non intendo mica che ha successo con le donne , voglio dire che si vende per più di quel che vale.
Fumo ma senza sostanza.
Arrivato ad allenare in serie A senza meriti nè idee.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che per figo non intendo mica che ha successo con le donne , voglio dire che si vende per più di quel che vale.
> Fumo ma senza sostanza.
> Arrivato ad allenare in serie A senza meriti nè idee.



Ahahahah ok, siamo d’accordo.


----------



## Anguus (8 Maggio 2019)

Dopo aver sentito i nomi di Giampaolo e DiFrancesco, persino Sarri sarebbe Nereo Rocco


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2019)

Solo per la cronaca, ieri Monchi ha rilasciato un'intervista in cui ha smentito categoricamente l'interesse del Siviglia per Di Francesco (credo che da quelle parti, dopo il calcio spumeggiante di Montella, non ne vogliano sapere di altri esperimenti dalla Serie A).


----------

